# Correct driver is not loaded for USB device

## rowdy

After trying several hours to get this work I still don't get it...   :Embarassed: 

I'm trying to connect a GemPlus GemPC Twin USB (USB smartcard reader) to my system (Running Gentoo Sources, 2.6.31-r6)

My goal is that it will automatically create a /dev/ttyUSB0 etc link, but it won't...  :Sad: 

After searching I learned to use the FTDI drivers provided in the kernel. 

At this point, dmesg shows me this output: (relevant part clipped)

```
[ 1873.899027] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: wakeup root hub

[ 1873.959027] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 1873.959041] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

[ 1873.959049] hub 4-0:1.0: port 1: status 0101 change 0001

[ 1874.060040] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0002 evt 0000

[ 1874.060053] hub 4-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[ 1874.081177] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: port[0] reset timeout, stat 00000111

[ 1874.132036] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[ 1874.183037] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

[ 1874.205059] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: port[0] reset timeout, stat 00000113

[ 1874.255033] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

[ 1874.319030] usb 4-1: ep0 maxpacket = 8

[ 1874.326091] usb 4-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[ 1874.328089] usb 4-1: default language 0x0409

[ 1874.333087] usb 4-1: udev 5, busnum 4, minor = 388

[ 1874.333093] usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=08e6, idProduct=3437

[ 1874.333099] usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 1874.333105] usb 4-1: Product: USB SmartCard Reader

[ 1874.333110] usb 4-1: Manufacturer: Gemplus

[ 1874.333268] usb 4-1: uevent

[ 1874.334650] usb 4-1: usb_probe_device

[ 1874.334660] usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 1874.335094] usb 4-1: adding 4-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 1874.335164] usb 4-1:1.0: uevent

[ 1874.335408] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[ 1874.335456] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1874.335678] usb 4-1: uevent

[ 1876.701253] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[ 1876.701269] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[ 1876.701275] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: suspend root hub
```

Lsusb gives me this:

```
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 005: ID 08e6:3437 Gemplus GemPC Twin SmartCard Reader

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

Also tried to manually load the modules, and load the modules explicitly with the vendor/product id's, but all below does not work...

```
#modprobe ftdi_sio

#modprobe usbserial

#modprobe ftdi_sio vendor=0x08e6 product=0x3437

#modprobe usbserial vendor=0x08e6 product=0x3437
```

Lsmod:

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ftdi_sio               57200  0

usbserial              33188  1 ftdi_sio
```

Any help will be greatly appreciated!

----------

## DONAHUE

maybe:

```
emerge -av ccid
```

----------

## rowdy

Did not help... :/

No /dev/ttyUSB* was created... :/

----------

## DONAHUE

at some point a card has been put into the reader and still nothing?

----------

## rowdy

Tried it, reconnected the reader with and without the smartcard, but still the same effect. also restarted hald.

The card reader is however working whatsoever, when using pcscd it can find the reader, however can't read the card...

Ans, the correct driver isn't loaded, lsmod gives the same output... :/

```
pcscd -d -f

pcscdaemon.c:267:main() pcscd set to foreground with debug send to stderr

pcscdaemon.c:512:main() pcsc-lite 1.5.5 daemon ready.

hotplug_libhal.c:318:get_driver() Looking a driver for VID: 0x08E6, PID: 0x3437

hotplug_libhal.c:366:HPAddDevice() Adding USB device: usb_device_8e6_3437_noserial_if0

readerfactory.c:1024:RFInitializeReader() Attempting startup of Gemplus GemPC Twin 00 00 using /usr/lib64/readers/usb/ifd-ccid.bundle/Contents/Linux/libccid.so

readerfactory.c:877:RFBindFunctions() Loading IFD Handler 3.0

ifdhandler.c:1532:init_driver() Driver version: 1.3.11

ifdhandler.c:1545:init_driver() LogLevel: 0x0003

ifdhandler.c:1565:init_driver() DriverOptions: 0x0000

ifdhandler.c:82:IFDHCreateChannelByName() lun: 0, device: usb:08e6/3437:libhal:/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_8e6_3437_noserial_if0

ccid_usb.c:285:OpenUSBByName() Manufacturer: Ludovic Rousseau (ludovic.rousseau@free.fr)

ccid_usb.c:295:OpenUSBByName() ProductString: Generic CCID driver

ccid_usb.c:301:OpenUSBByName() Copyright: This driver is protected by terms of the GNU Lesser General Public License version 2.1, or (at your option) any later version.

ccid_usb.c:501:OpenUSBByName() Found Vendor/Product: 08E6/3437 (Gemplus GemPC Twin)

ccid_usb.c:503:OpenUSBByName() Using USB bus/device: 003/003

ccid_usb.c:929:get_data_rates() declared: 10753 bps

... this continues ...

ccid_usb.c:929:get_data_rates() declared: 344086 bps

ifdhandler.c:364:IFDHGetCapabilities() tag: 0xFB0, usb:08e6/3437:libhal:/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_8e6_3437_noserial_if0 (lun: 0)

readerfactory.c:249:RFAddReader() Using the pcscd polling thread

ifdhandler.c:364:IFDHGetCapabilities() tag: 0xFAE, usb:08e6/3437:libhal:/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_8e6_3437_noserial_if0 (lun: 0)

ifdhandler.c:418:IFDHGetCapabilities() Reader supports 1 slot(s)

ifdhandler.c:1043:IFDHPowerICC() action: PowerUp, usb:08e6/3437:libhal:/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_8e6_3437_noserial_if0 (lun: 0)

hotplug_libhal.c:318:get_driver() Looking a driver for VID: 0x1D6B, PID: 0x0001

commands.c:225:CmdPowerOn Invalid ATR first byte

ifdhandler.c:1096:IFDHPowerICC() PowerUp failed

eventhandler.c:292:EHStatusHandlerThread() Error powering up card: -2146435050 0x80100016
```

----------

## DONAHUE

wish i could help

----------

## rowdy

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> wish i could help

 No problem, I really appreciate the effort  :Wink: 

----------

